# Milk Bones ???



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

I've got a question about Milkbones. I'm really careful about what Tamara eats. She's on Wellness and eats healthy doggy treats mostly. But... my husband, who was trying to be thoughtful, bought her a 20 pound plastic bucket of Milkbones !!!! I've told the kids to give as many as they could to their friends who have bigger dogs, but still, this bucket is pretty huge. I gave Tamara a few and of course she likes them. Does any of you give Milkbone on a regular or occasionnal basis and does it give your dog diarrhea or other health problems ? Maybe I can give it as an occasionnal treat ? All comments welcome. Thanks.


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

I've been giving Luna Milkbones since she was a puppy, and they have always been perfectly safe. Of course, different dogs respond differently to certain foods. I'd advise you to introduce it slowly and all should be fine! ^_^

Hope I helped! :]


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes, thanks very much!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Our family cocker spaniel has eaten Milkbones since he was a puppy and hasn't had any problems. I don't buy them for the chis but the bank gives them out so they occasionally get them there or from the Walgreens drive through. I don't think they'll be a problem for Tamara especially because her main diet consists of very healthy food.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

think of milkones like candy, in a small amount wont do any harm and are fine to give, just so long as her entire diets not milkbones!

id say depeding on the size one a day or so wont do her any harm at all...


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

foxywench said:


> think of milkones like candy, in a small amount wont do any harm and are fine to give, just so long as her entire diets not milkbones!
> 
> id say depeding on the size one a day or so wont do her any harm at all...


That would be my thinking. I give ours the tiny little mini ones (and half at a time at that) once in awhile, but after the ones I have are gone... I may rethink treats. I prefer Old Mother Hubbard if I give them bisquits and Bil-Jac liver treats only have 8 cals a pc. in them and they love them. I try to watch 'cause poor Bu tends to be a little chunk.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I used to give my big dogs Milk Bones. My chis won't eat them, they will only eat Old Mother Hubbards bones LOL.


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't personally like milkbones, the ingredients are not very good at all.

Some good biscuits are Old Mother Hubbard (Wellness food is by Old Mother Hubbard)


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments. As Foxywench said, I'll take it as an occasional treat, sort of like a candy, and give her one maybe once a week (there the big doggy ones, not the small ones). I'll get her the healthy ones too so she can have nice treats almost everyday.


----------

